# My neighbor's dogs got to my Mimi



## waded (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't like my neighbors and always had a few problems with them in the past. They do not like us to park in front of their house and told us not to or they will tow our car, even though it's not possible since we're not blocking their driveway or anything. They own 2 very big and vicious looking dogs. Their dogs from time to time would run at the fence when my dad is working in the backyard, scaring him.

One of my chihuahua in the past (about a year ago) somehow got outside and went into their backyard and was instantly killed. I am still very depressed over that matter and how I didn't notice she got out somehow. All I could do was bury her. My mom was very sad and cried every night for a few weeks. I then went to get her a new dog, a Maltese named Mimi. I also owned another chihuahua at this point besides the one that was killed, so I have 2 dogs.

After that incident the neighbor's dogs were more problematic. They started digging holes underneath the fence to get into our backyard. One morning when I went to let out my dog do their business, I saw this very huge dog staring at me in my own backyard. I hurriedly told my dogs to come inside and called the neighbors to get their dog out of my yard. They did nothing to cover the big hole and did not even apologize. I went to fill the hole with very big rocks since I am very scared for my family and my dogs.

A few months later their dog dug another hole, but this time it's toward the front of the house so they were able to freely roam outside the streets. I was very terrified and told them about it and they went to retrieve their dog. They, again, did not bother to cover the hole underneath the fence.

This morning when I woke up to let my dogs out to do their thing again, as soon as I opened the door, the neighbor's 2 dogs grabbed onto Mimi... I was very shocked and horrified and I could not believe what I was seeing. They were both tearing her apart right in front of my eyes.. and I will not describe it anymore because it was very sickening to see something like that happen to a very special family member. I beat the dogs but they would not let go of her so I had to make sure my chihuahua was at least safe and closed the door after realizing I could not save Mimi anymore and fearing that they would start attacking me. I am still feeling very guilty as I can only watch them tear at her lifeless body.

I called the cops and they came to get the dogs out my yard and did a police report. The dogs got in the same way this time by digging under my fence. I am still very shocked and depressed. I cannot get the image out of my head. Just eating anything makes me feel very nauseous right now.

What can I do to punish these people? I want to sue them to get money from them, not because I want money but so they could be punished in some way or another. I am waiting for the police to contact me regarding this matter. Do you have any suggestions on what I should do? I live in Louisiana, are there any laws that I can use to fine them with?

Thanks for reading.

I have attached my dog's pic. RIP MiMi, you will be missed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened not only once, but twice. It is really hard when you are a responsible pet owner but those around you aren't.

You did the right thing in filing a police report; they should be able to guide you in the right direction on anything else you can do, or if not, you can try calling animal control and asking if there are any additional steps you can take. If the neighbor's dogs are ever in your fenced yard again, I would call animal control or the police ASAP and have them removed right away. If the dogs are out wandering the street, I would all animal control without hesitating. I would think there is probably some sort of legal action you can take since the dogs were on your property (and in your fenced yard at that), but I really am not sure. Someone else may be able to offer more advice.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:smcry:My heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine how horrifying this must be for you! You have my sincere condolences. I have no idea about what you can do. Unfortunately in most states dogs are considered to be just property, so I doubt the police will do much. I think you could legally get your purchase price from them, but that is little consolation when your fur baby has been killed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! This is so horrifying. My babies name is MiMi and I am sick to think of what happened to your beautiful and adorable baby. I don't know if animal control will arrest the dogs or do anything to their owners. I do know that you can take them to small claims court. Unfortunately, the laws regard pets as property. Document and show proof of what your dogs cost. Take pictures of the holes they dug under the fence. These vicious dogs should be PTS. I think that the fact that they killed two times will have more influence. DON"T relent. 

I am so so sorry. Your little dogs are so sweet.

I want to add that in rural areas dogs that kill livestock are destroyed. Perhaps this law would apply. Those dogs need to be destroyed before the murder another defenseless little pet. Call the SPCA or another animal protection organization.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and for you to have to witness such a tragedy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of both of your dogs :'( That is absolutely horrifying. Your neighbors and their dogs are disgusting wastes of space and I hope they get what they deserve. May time help heal your wounds. Take care.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I would definitely seek legal action. They need to be held responsible for their dogs' behavior, even if you just take them to small claims court. The most important thing for you to do right now is document as much as possible. Photograph everything you can-- the hole they got through, your pup (as horrible as that is), and the dogs that did it. Also document your issues with the holes they've gotten through before. In most if not all states an owner is responsible for the actions of their dogs, and these have a history of predatory killing behavior. You may want to talk to an attorney.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Jackie! Small claims court and from now on call the authorities every time you see one of those dogs off their property. They could do great damage to a child. Please be vigilent in this. These people are irresponsible and should not have animals.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

:crying:i am so sorry to hear about your dog. i hope your nieghbors get what they deserve.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have any new advice to add, but I am so sorry for the loss of your two dogs. I can't imagine the heartbreak you must be feeling.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How horrible! I would of probably been chewed up too going after those dogs with a shovel or whatever I could get my hands on. That had to be a devastating experience. I would also go after the neighbors in whatever way that I could. It is the neighbors responsibility to keep their dogs contained and they did not do it. I am so sorry for you and loss.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am soooooooo sorry for your loss. Reading your story made me sick to my stomach. I cannot even imagine this happening to any of my babies. I would sue them for all they are worth. There is no amount of money that can take away the horror that Mimi went through and what you witnessed. If it were me and one of my neighbors I cannot say on the internet what I would really like to do to them.:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am at a loss for words....words I should use on a forum anyway.

I am so very, very sorry for this your loss. These vicious animals need to be removed and their owner's held financially and criminally liable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Your state likely has a vicious dog law. I would not wait to call animal control. I Wouk call now and file a complaint. Complaints with both police and animal control should help you with any legal action.


----------



## waded (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comfort and advice. I feel very weak right now as I cannot get the image out of my head.

I will proceed to go small claims court and get as much I can out of them. I will not get another dog as I cannot imagine this happening again. I will donate what I get to a nearby animal shelter.

If anything, I will not put the dogs to sleep since it's the owners fault for not taking care of their dogs even though they knew what they are capable of. All I want is not to have such dogs next to our house.

1st attachment is hole that they dug this morning. As you can see besides the fence (vertical boards) we even added a 5 inch horizontal board BELOW the original fence in case they dug.

2nd pic is the 1st hole they dug a year ago. We just threw all kinds of rocks and concrete in there and even have an extra vertical board below the original fence.

3rd pic is the STILL uncovered hole the dogs use to get outside in the streets. I walked outside my front porch and I see huge dog prints all over so my guess is they got out last night.


----------



## waded (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to double post but I guess the time limit to edit is over.

Anyways, I want to say that I found this forum a couple of days ago and that it was really helpful in regards to how to take care of MiMi. I was planning on buying some shampoo and conditioner products today to give her a bath and groom her. I messed up a few times grooming her but in the end I was able to get it how I want.

I just really miss her. She was a little bit on the dumb side but she is very very nice and friendly. She always run to people and lick them, never showing any aggression at all. Every time she gets into the main house (she stays in the annex when I'm not home) she would do this cute jumpy run where she slides across the floor running too fast. She was terrified of heights and would be very stiff when you hold her. She can go upstairs fine but not downstairs. Just yesterday she was finally able to go downstairs all by herself!

I am so sad to see my Jenni (the chihuahua I have left now) running aroundlooking for MiMi everytime I go in the annex. She would use her paws to move the blinds to look out the window wondering if MiMi is outside. They have been together ever since they were 14 weeks. Just looking at her breaks my heart.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Mimi.How horrible for you to have witnessed those terrible dogs attacking your Mimi. I certainly would call animal control and get those monster dogs off the streets. Sending you hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just cannot begin to tell you how horrified I was when I read your first post about your little dog Mimi. I sat there with my mouth wide open in disbelief that something so horrible happened and want to offer my sincere sympathy to you. And please, please, get in touch with the authorities ASAP as far as those vicious dogs that live next door to you. I also would contact an Attorney as well for some legal advice. Like someone else said in a previous post, there should be something that prohibits vicious dogs in your area. I certainly would not let your other dog out without being an a leash and would make sure that either one of those horrible dogs are not around nearby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was horrified to read what happened to little Mimi. :crying: I'm so very sorry. These dogs are obviously vicious after killing two small dogs and are a danger to your other dog, other people's pets and even children. You really need to do something about this. I would contact whomever it takes especially if your warnings fall on deaf ears. You don't want anyone else to go through what you did.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

This is absolutely horrible!!!! I am so very sorry you had to go something like this! Where in Louisiana do you live? I live right outside of Baton Rouge.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Horrifying and outrageous. My heart goes out to you.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your two little ones like that. Small claims would be the best bet,Call animal control,rattle cages,beat down court house doors,because like others have said,the next victim could be a small child...

Our neighbour's dog would come over and dig holes big enough for a Buick to fall in,no kidding,one was 5 feet wide and over a foot deep...

I used to video him coming over, digging holes and peeing on everything ,used to have to clean pee off our front door every day. 
One day he got into our garage through the pet door and did a $3000 tap dance on our car...... I videoed it,then tied the dog up,call the sheriff, we live in the country...

The neighbour paid the fine for the off leash dog and the courts would do nothing since he was a doctor. Took us going to our insurance company and THEY subbrogated against him...

You may have to consider that route,if your insurance allows for that.Who knows,between that and small claims it may help.

Hopefully repeated videoing or taking pictures of their dogs on your property shown to the authorities will result in enough negligence charges on them to make them secure the dogs...

I do think there are laws for dogs that have killed livestock that would apply to your dogs.I hate to see it come to that,the dogs really aren't at fault, it's the owners irresponsibility that allowed their prey instinct to become more aggressive.

Good luck,hugs,Michelle


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

This is horrendous. Please take legal actions against these irresponsible pet owners. The first time might be an accident, but for this to happen a second time is neglect. After the first incident, your neighbor should have done everything possible to prevent their dogs from escaping their backyard. These viscious dogs should've received behavioral training or be taken away. Did they apologize and offer to pay for damages? They don't sound remorseful.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*OMG I am so sorry*

I am new to this forum, but just wanted to tell you how very sorry I am. PLEASE take action and don't allow your grief to slow you down from action. Use the beautiful memories of your Mimi to drive you into action. :heart:

1-Call the police (file a formal complaint and be sure to attach as many pictures as you can find).

2- Definetly sue them & get these animals removed from your area (and hopefully into the hands of someone who has a clue about how to train them).

3- Most importantly, contact your local media (provide pictures etc). Don't let this shocking story go untold. You may be saving someone else - human or animal. 

My heart goes out to you, Mimi and your family.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Your story is horrific. 
You should take all legal action possible. Here's my quick and, unfortunately, limited advice. 
1) Once a dog attacks another domestic animal, the owner has knowledge that the dog is dangerous and is under a legal obligation to treat it as a DANGEROUS animal, not just as a pet dog. This is a very old legal principle. It likely applies in your state. The key part of this is that once your neighbours' dogs attacked your first dog, your neighbours came under a legal obligation to take extra care to control their animals which the law would from then on regard as dangerous. 
2) In many US states it is now possible to recover monetary damages at court BEYOND the price of the dog. Some states have laws specifically stating that courts may award certain amounts as pain and suffering damages. Other states leave this determination to the courts. Any claim you make in court should include a claim for pain and suffering. It's well-established in US law that such damages are available. Furthermore, the courts will be more likely to award it because the law placed a higher standard of care on your neighbours after the dogs attacked your first dog. 
The above is the basis for a lawsuit you can file against your neighbour, but you should also continue to persue your complaint with the police AND with whatever animal protection agency operates in your state. You should seek to have the violent dogs removed from the owners. In many jurisdictions if a dog attacks and or kills another domestic animal, legislation permits the animals to be seized from the owners. In some jurisdictions courts are able to order a lifetime ban on the ownership of dogs against people who have abused dogs or not properly controlled dangerous dogs. 
You should look at the website of the Animal Legal Defense Fund, which has the best information on laws relating to animals. You may contact them to see if they can refer you to someone in your area who may be able to provide legal advice. Animal Legal Defense Fund:Index 
A brief search I did also returned a website: Dog Bite Law. It looks like this website might have some good information. It says it's updated by an American lawyer who deals with "dog bite law." He offers a book on what to do if your dog is injured or killed. Look on the website for information, but also see if they can refer you to someone in your area to help you. DOG BITE LAW - the most trusted and extensive resource for dog bite victims, parents of victims, and dog owners needing legal information.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG IM SO SORRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God bless your heart and MIMI im so horrified by your experience i can not imagine what you are going through but i sure can imqgine what i want to do to the neighbors and i wont put it on here... Thise dogs are dangerouse they can kill a kid just like another pet and i just cringe at the thought of that. I know in Florida if a pet kills another pet they are removed form the home they look into it and find out what was the reaon behind the attack and if that animal is a threat to more animals and dangerous period. If so they need to be dealt with by anumal control and proffesionals not people who think they can be home pets... Oh im so sorry please please please please follow up with animal control , NEWS MEDIA , police , I would raise **** in my town they would be sorry they ever lived by me............................. :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

DiamondsDad said:


> Your story is horrific.
> You should take all legal action possible. Here's my quick and, unfortunately, limited advice.
> 1) Once a dog attacks another domestic animal, the owner has knowledge that the dog is dangerous and is under a legal obligation to treat it as a DANGEROUS animal, not just as a pet dog. This is a very old legal principle. It likely applies in your state. The key part of this is that once your neighbours' dogs attacked your first dog, your neighbours came under a legal obligation to take extra care to control their animals which the law would from then on regard as dangerous.
> 2) In many US states it is now possible to recover monetary damages at court BEYOND the price of the dog. Some states have laws specifically stating that courts may award certain amounts as pain and suffering damages. Other states leave this determination to the courts. Any claim you make in court should include a claim for pain and suffering. It's well-established in US law that such damages are available. Furthermore, the courts will be more likely to award it because the law placed a higher standard of care on your neighbours after the dogs attacked your first dog.
> ...


 


:goodpost::you rock:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

In my earlier post above I mentioned "pain and suffering" because I was typing so quickly before going to work. (I always think 'pain and suffering' on the rare occasions I think of tort law.) Your legal claim is negligence and the actual damages you'd be seeking would likely be called "mental distress." Not to mention that courts are much more willing to award mental distress damages in horrible situations like yours where the owner sees their pet dog killed. Please take a look at those websites and try to find someone to give you some legal advice.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

You can start right away with Animal Legal Defense fund's guide: What to do when your companion animal has been injured or killed: Animal Legal Defense Fund:What to do when your companion animal has been injured or killed
Take a look at their memo on damages: Damages for Death or Injury of an Animal: Animal Legal Defense Fund- Damages for Death or Injury of an Animal


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your lost.... I hope the neighbor will get their deserve punishment, at least a notice to tell them to be restricted to have dogs for at least another 3 years!


----------

